

Show HN: Weekend project helps you find your friends by sharing a link - verelo
http://ff.mouseofdoom.com

======
verelo
If anyone wants to help improve the service I've shared the code on git. Big
ups to the [http://openkeyval.org](http://openkeyval.org) project.

[http://github.com/ndroo/friend-finder](http://github.com/ndroo/friend-finder)

